# resolv.con / alsa

## CommanderHammilton

hallo, leider muss ich noch einen thread eröffnen  :Sad: 

es stehen bei mir noch zwei fragen offen:

1. immer wenn ich mein System neustarte, ist nach dem neustart meine resolv.con gänzlich leer! Woran könnte das liegen ??

2. Warum auch immer wurden zwei Soundkarten in meinem System gefunden. Ich verwende alsa, beim neustarten vom System verliert mein System seine Einstellungen und ich muss dann erneut alsaconf ausführen und das richtige device auswählen

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  :Smile: 

----------

## Martux

Zu 2.: Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch ne onboard-Soundkarte. Deaktivier die doch einfach im bios.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Zu 2.: Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch ne onboard-Soundkarte. Deaktivier die doch einfach im bios.

 

leider nein, ich habe nur eine onboard soundkarte und er zeigt zwei an , einmal usb??? das ist die falsche und dann die hda_intel

----------

## Martux

Was hast Du denn in der /etc/make.conf stehen?

Bei mir steht da nur

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

Sagt lsusb denn um was für ein ominöses USB-Gerät handeln es sich handeln soll?

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Was hast Du denn in der /etc/make.conf stehen?
> 
> Bei mir steht da nur
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
> ...

 

klar bei mir steht auch in der make.conf hda-intel im lsusb sehe ich auch nix schlimmes

----------

## Vortex375

alsaconf zeigt immer eine USB-Soundkarte an, das ist normal.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ok, aber warum muss ich nun bei jedem neustart meine resolv.conf anpassen sowie einmal alsaconf durchlausen lassen ?

----------

## a.forlorn

Hast du eth0 (?) auf DHCP eingestellt? Dann wird die resolv.conf jedes mal neu geschrieben.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Hast du eth0 (?) auf DHCP eingestellt? Dann wird die resolv.conf jedes mal neu geschrieben.

 

ja habe ich gemacht

unter /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

----------

## Vortex375

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

Und wozu hast du diese Optionen gesetzt? Ich vermute stark, dass "nodns" das neuschreiben der resolv.conf deaktiviert.

Ich glaube nicht, dass du diese Optionen überhaupt brauchst...

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
> ```
> ...

 

ich habe mich einfach an das Gentoo x86 Handbuch gehalten, dort steht

eben unter Befehlsauflistung 10: 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

----------

## schachti

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> ok, aber warum muss ich nun bei jedem neustart meine resolv.conf anpassen sowie einmal alsaconf durchlausen lassen ?

 

Probier doch mal folgendes:

* /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

* /etc/resolv.conf wie gewünscht bearbeiten

* /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

Wenn Du die Option nodns in der Config angegeben hast, sollte ab sofort die /etc/resolv.conf nicht mehr überschrieben werden.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   ok, aber warum muss ich nun bei jedem neustart meine resolv.conf anpassen sowie einmal alsaconf durchlausen lassen ? 
> 
> Probier doch mal folgendes:
> 
> * /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
> ...

 

habe ich gemacht, leider kein erfolg   :Crying or Very sad: 

--> Bin nun zuhause, rechner gestartet ......... alles funktioniert ?! ich verstehe das nicht   :Razz: 

----------

